
Factory4All: a case study on everything that can go wrong with offshore sourcing - aylons
http://www.openbeamusa.com/blog/2016/1/27/factory4all-a-case-study-on-everything-that-can-go-wrong-with-offshore-sourcing
======
dawnbreez
So having literally 40% of your product held hostage isn't worth a suit? I'd
think that's something you can bring to a _criminal_ court. Disclaimer, not a
lawyer.

~~~
aylons
I guess international litigation is really expensive.

